# عايزه راجل بجد ..!!



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

لو سألت أي بنت ؛

 
ما مواصفات فتى أحلامك ؟؟

 
... ...
 
... ...
 
قبل ما تقولك طيب وحنين ووسيم وكل الصفات دي

 
هتقولك عايزه راجل بجد  "

 
يعني ايه واحد "راجل بجد "؟؟!!!

 
• الراجل اللي بجد ... عمره ما يضحك علي بنت أو يستغلها ويوهمها انه

 
بيحبها لمجرد أنه بيسلي وقته

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. تقدري تعتمدي عليه وانت مغمضه عيونك وتمشي

 
وراه بدون خوف وتحسي معاه بالامان.

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. عمره ما يطلع سر بينه وبينك لواحد صاحبه

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. عمره ما يتخلي عن مسئوليه أو يتهرب منها

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. هو اللي أول ما الدنيا تضيق في عينيكى تلاقيه جنبك و ضهرك وسندك

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. مبيبقاش فرحان بيكي وهو ماشي جنبك 

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. هو اللي عمره ما يمد ايده علي واحده لأنه مش محتاج

 
يعمل كده عشان يثبت رجولته

 
• الراجل اللي بجد ...هو اللي يقول الحق ولو علي رقبته

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. عمره ما يفرض نفسه علي واحده رافضاه

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. هو اللي هتحسي معاه انك انثي .. عمرك ما هتقدري تعلي
 
صوتك قدامه .. في شئ جواه هيجبرك انك تلتزمي الصمت

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. هو اللي يقدر يستوعبك وقت ضعفك

 
• الراجل اللي بجد .. عمره ما يستغل حب فتاه لكي يضغط عليها

 
• الراجل اللي بجد ...ممكن لا يمتلك كل شئ بس وجوده جنبك هيخليكي

 
حاسه انك ملكتي كل شئ.

 
• الراجل اللي بجد ... عمره ما يكون محبط ولا يائس ولا شايف الدنيا سوداء

 
• الراجل اللي بجد مش شنب ولا عضلات ولا طول وعرض !!

 
الراجل بجد......يكون عنده اخلااااااااااق


 
وفى النهايه احب اقولكم

 
" الراجل مش بس بكلمته الراجل برعايته لبيته واسرته "​


----------



## merna lovejesus (29 يوليو 2012)

موضووووووووووع حلو كتييييييير يا قمر


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

المشكلة انكم عايزين راجل لقطة مش فيه ولا عيب، وانتوا ماشاء الله فيكوا كل العبر  :t30:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

ميرسي كتيييييييييييييير
لمرورك حببتي
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
وميرسي للتقييم
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> المشكلة انكم عايزين راجل لقطة مش فيه ولا عيب، وانتوا ماشاء الله فيكوا كل العبر  :t30:​


ههههههههههه
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:

ميرسي كتييييييير لمرورك
الجميييل
ربنا يباركك يااسمسم
​


----------



## Maran+atha (21 يناير 2013)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 
حقيقى الرجل الحقيقى قليل جدا فى هذ الزمن 
فاليوم كثير من الشباب لا يقبلوا المسؤلية بل يخافوا منها 
اتمنى ان الغد يكون افضل ونجد فيه شباب افضل يحملوا المسؤلية 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 يناير 2013)

على راىء الشيخ هاتولى راجل


----------



## iBassam (27 يناير 2013)

انا موافق علي كل كلامك
 الرجوله في رائي وبأختصار 
كلمة و موقف
وبيعرف يطلع نفسه من المشاكل بأأقل خساره بااستخدام (عقله)


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

لفتت نظري أوي كلمة



> مش فرحان بيكي وهو ماشي جنبك



مش فرحان بيكي؟ مش فاهمها دي....مش المفروض العكس؟ يعني انتي عايزاه مكسوف منك ومعتبرك عورة ويخبيكي؟!؟


وكمان حكاية ميكونش مُحبط دي....انتو عايزين واحد سوبرمان اي راجل فينا بيضعف في اوقات ودورك تواسيه المفروض ﻷن ده اكتر وقت هو محتاج لك فيه


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (6 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لفتت نظري أوي كلمة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




لا يا عم انت فهمت غلط 
في فرق بين فخور بيكي وفرحان بيكي 
فرحان بيكي يعني يروح يدورله ع واحدة حلوة زي القمر ويمشي جنبها كده فرحان بنفسه وعمال يقول من جواه شفتوا المزة اللي معايا سابتكوا كلكوا واختارتني انا عشان انا جامد اوي علي فكره ههههههههههههههههههههه
وبين اللي يبقي فخور انها انسانة محترمة , فخور ان حبيبته او خطيبته او مراته بتحبو هو واختارته بقلبها وعقلها وراضيه عنه ونفسها ترضيه باي شكل 
وكمان في فرق بين راجل محبط يعني كائن بيضوحباطي وراجل طبيعي اوقات تعجبه الفكره اوقات متعجبوش 



وانا من موقعي هذا احب اضيف انه لازم يكون راجل بيدعمني في قراراتي مش مستبد وعاوز ياخد واحده يسستمها ع كيفه واللي يريحه هو 
وبس كده


----------



## Strident (6 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> لا يا عم انت فهمت غلط
> في فرق بين فخور بيكي وفرحان بيكي
> فرحان بيكي يعني يروح يدورله ع واحدة حلوة زي القمر ويمشي جنبها كده فرحان بنفسه وعمال يقول من جواه شفتوا المزة اللي معايا سابتكوا كلكوا واختارتني انا عشان انا جامد اوي علي فكره ههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبين اللي يبقي فخور انها انسانة محترمة , فخور ان حبيبته او خطيبته او مراته بتحبو هو واختارته بقلبها وعقلها وراضيه عنه ونفسها ترضيه باي شكل
> ...



- اهاااا فهمتك......ولو ان المفروض برضو يكون فيها انه شايفها احسن واحدة، وهي شايفاه احسن واحد، وكل واحد مبسوط ان التاني اختاره دوناً عن كل الناس...

اقول لكو سر؟ الولد...اي ولد....لما يكون معجب ببنت والبنت دي بقى في يوم تبادله الاعجاب وﻻ تكلمه حتى...بيكون حاسس انها حاجة كبييييييرة اوي وان يا خبر ازاااي واحدة زي دي تكلمني او تبص لي


- اااااه انا قريتها مُحبَط مش مُحبِط....بمعنى فهمت انكو عايزين واحد مش بيجي له احباط أبداً
اه كده فهمت ميرسي


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 فبراير 2013)

ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل اللي بيفكرني دايما 
....




.....




.....





.....






....







.....





....



بصفاتي





الرب يباركك ويحفظك​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (6 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل اللي بيفكرني دايما
> ....
> 
> 
> ...







ههههههههههههههههه يا سلام ع التواضع


----------



## بايبل333 (6 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لو سألت أي بنت ؛
> 
> 
> ما مواصفات فتى أحلامك ؟؟
> ...



الراجل داة عمره ما يكون موجود 30:


----------



## V mary (6 فبراير 2013)

*موضوع ظريف 
ولو انه يندرج تحت بند الخيال العلمي 
ولكن هنعمل اية ظروف الحياة مخلتش  في معايير ممكن تمشي عليها في اختيارك 
دي غير التغيرة الحاد في سلوك كل الاطراف  
شكرًا علي تعبك بجد ​*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (6 فبراير 2013)

V mary قال:


> *موضوع ظريف
> ولو انه يندرج تحت بند الخيال العلمي
> ولكن هنعمل اية ظروف الحياة مخلتش  في معايير ممكن تمشي عليها في اختيارك
> دي غير التغيرة الحاد في سلوك كل الاطراف
> شكرًا علي تعبك بجد ​*




صح بس ممكن نستغنى عن كل ده براجل مؤمن وحنين صح ؟


----------



## Strident (6 فبراير 2013)

ﻻ


----------



## Star Online (6 فبراير 2013)

لا ليه بس


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (6 فبراير 2013)

Well don interisting subject series man from series mother ....!series father... series family have a leving faith and that really rear now a day .....! find at firest series faithful famely to have a series man and series woman.....! well don


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (7 فبراير 2013)

فعلا الراجل الى بجد اصبح عملة نادرة فى الزمن ده .
ولكن الغريب تماما  الذى بعيد ان اذهاننا ان البنت الى بجد ايضا اصبحت عملة نادرة .
وعجبى عليك يازمن ................:ab5:


----------



## Strident (7 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> صح بس ممكن نستغنى عن كل ده براجل مؤمن وحنين صح ؟





Libertus قال:


> ﻻ





Star Online قال:


> لا ليه بس



ﻻ مش كفاية واحد مؤمن وخلاص.....مش معنى انه مؤمن انه راجل بجد وﻻ انه مناسب 

وبعدين مانتو شايفين الايمان مرطرط حواليكو وشايفين الناس هتعيط م الايمان والتقوى، ومع ذلك عاملين ايه في ستاتهم


----------



## Star Online (7 فبراير 2013)

بصراحة .. ده بيخليني اشك في ايمان صاحبه .. فين ثمار الروح الي هي محبة ولطف ووداعة وطول اناة و و و و و و


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (7 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ مش كفاية واحد مؤمن وخلاص.....مش معنى انه مؤمن انه راجل بجد وﻻ انه مناسب
> 
> وبعدين مانتو شايفين الايمان مرطرط حواليكو وشايفين الناس هتعيط م الايمان والتقوى، ومع ذلك عاملين ايه في ستاتهم



يبقى نغير عنوان الموضوع ونقول عاوزين راجل مؤمن بجد .
يعنى مش كل من دخل الكنيسة وواظب عليها يبقى انسان مؤمن بجد المهم علاقته بربنا من الداخل شكلها ايه؟؟


----------



## +sano+ (8 فبراير 2013)

*يعنى هو فين البنت اللى بجد فى زمننا ده اصبحت عمله نادره زى ما ميلاد قال​*


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2013)

*ده بمناسبة الفلانتين وانك مش عاوزة تبقى سينجل اليوم ده ؟
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> صح بس ممكن نستغنى عن كل ده براجل مؤمن وحنين صح ؟



*راجل حنين و مؤمن بيكى :08:
*



ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> فعلا الراجل الى بجد اصبح عملة نادرة فى الزمن ده .
> ولكن الغريب تماما  الذى بعيد ان اذهاننا ان البنت الى بجد ايضا اصبحت عملة نادرة .
> وعجبى عليك يازمن ................:ab5:



*يعنى ولا فيه رجالة ولا فيه بنات ... دة احنا كدة عايشيين فى جبلاية قرود مش فى دنيا :smile02*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 فبراير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> الراجل داة عمره ما يكون موجود 30:


ههههههههههههههههه
فعلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
نورتني 
ميرسي كتيييييير للمرور الغالي
​ 


Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للموضوع
> حقيقى الرجل الحقيقى قليل جدا فى هذ الزمن
> فاليوم كثير من الشباب لا يقبلوا المسؤلية بل يخافوا منها
> اتمنى ان الغد يكون افضل ونجد فيه شباب افضل يحملوا المسؤلية
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك



ميرسي كتيييييييير لمرورك الجمييل
بس مفيش امل انهم يتغيروا هههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​ 


سرجيوُس قال:


> على راىء الشيخ هاتولى راجل


هيبقوا هما والكلام عنهم الله ههههههه
نورتني ياغالي
ربنا يباركك
​ 


iBassam قال:


> انا موافق علي كل كلامك
> الرجوله في رائي وبأختصار
> كلمة و موقف
> وبيعرف يطلع نفسه من المشاكل بأأقل خساره بااستخدام (عقله)



اممممممم فعلا 
ميرسي كتيييييير للمرور الغالي

​ 


Libertus قال:


> لفتت نظري أوي كلمة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ردت عليك الباحثه وبعتزر للتأخير وعدم الرد
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
ميرسييييي
​ 


هشام المهندس قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل اللي بيفكرني دايما
> ....
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتييييييييير للمرور الجمييييييييل
ربنا يبارك ويحافظ علي حضرتك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> صح بس ممكن نستغنى عن كل ده براجل مؤمن وحنين صح ؟



مؤمن أشك 
لكن حونين في كتييييير هههه
 


Star Online قال:


> لا ليه بس



:smil6::smil6:



rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don interisting subject series man from series mother ....!series father... series family have a leving faith and that really rear now a day .....! find at firest series faithful famely to have a series man and series woman.....! well don



ميرسي كتييييييير للمرور الغالي
ربنا يباركك
​ 


ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> فعلا الراجل الى بجد اصبح عملة نادرة فى الزمن ده .
> ولكن الغريب تماما  الذى بعيد ان اذهاننا ان البنت الى بجد ايضا اصبحت عملة نادرة .
> وعجبى عليك يازمن ................:ab5:



هههههه
هو فعلا عمله نادره الاولاد
والبنات بس الاولاد بنسبه كبيييييره جدااااا
​ 


Libertus قال:


> ﻻ مش كفاية واحد مؤمن وخلاص.....مش معنى انه مؤمن انه راجل بجد وﻻ انه مناسب
> 
> وبعدين مانتو شايفين الايمان مرطرط حواليكو وشايفين الناس هتعيط م الايمان والتقوى، ومع ذلك عاملين ايه في ستاتهم



ههههههههه حلوه مرطرط دي
بس عندنا في المسيحية لما بيكون واحد مؤمن 
بيعامل مراته معامله كويسه جدااا 

​ 


Star Online قال:


> بصراحة .. ده بيخليني اشك في ايمان صاحبه .. فين ثمار الروح الي هي محبة ولطف ووداعة وطول اناة و و و و و و



ما الايمان بيكون شكلي فقط مش نابع من القلب
ذي مابيقول ميلاد



​


ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> يبقى نغير عنوان الموضوع ونقول عاوزين راجل مؤمن بجد .
> يعنى مش كل من دخل الكنيسة وواظب عليها يبقى انسان مؤمن بجد المهم علاقته بربنا من الداخل شكلها ايه؟؟



فعلا الكلام دا عندك حق 



+sano+ قال:


> *يعنى هو فين البنت اللى بجد فى زمننا ده اصبحت عمله نادره زى ما ميلاد قال​*


ماشي ياسانو ذي ماميلاد قال عمله نادره 
بس علي الاقل بنسبه اكبر من الشباب
اللي بقا واحد في الميه فقط
​ 


oesi no قال:


> *ده بمناسبة الفلانتين وانك مش عاوزة تبقى سينجل اليوم ده ؟
> *​



ههههههههههههه
بأمانه السنجل احسن بكتيييييير من وجع القلب 
الحب والارتباط  في الاول الواحد كان ليه نفس
لكن دلوقتي بشكرربنا هههههه

​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *راجل حنين و مؤمن بيكى :08:
> *
> طيب ليه ياشقاوه حببتي
> مانقولش العكس في حتت الايمان دي
> ...



هههههههههههه​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *راجل حنين و مؤمن بيكى :08:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههه جبلاية قرود ؟؟
انا لا اتحامل على البنت اكثر او الولد اكثر المشكلة( مع احترامى لكل اعضاء المنتدى المباركين من بنات او اولاد ) الآن اصبح فى ازمة اخلاق سواء من جانب البنت او الولد ووهذا يعتمد على البيئة المحيطة .
نطالب الرئيس مرسى بالتعاقد على 50 طن من ( حبوب الاخلاق ) من بتاعة فؤاد المهندس علشان الشعب المصرى يأخذها


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> هههههههههه جبلاية قرود ؟؟
> انا لا اتحامل على البنت اكثر او الولد اكثر المشكلة( مع احترامى لكل اعضاء المنتدى المباركين من بنات او اولاد ) الآن اصبح فى ازمة اخلاق سواء من جانب البنت او الولد ووهذا يعتمد على البيئة المحيطة .
> نطالب الرئيس مرسى بالتعاقد على 50 طن من ( حبوب الاخلاق ) من بتاعة فؤاد المهندس علشان الشعب المصرى يأخذها



هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه


بس عندي اعتراض نونو اااد كدا :smile02
هو في ازمه اخلاق فعلا عند البنات والاولاد
بس بعترض علي حكايه البيئه المحيطه 
عمرها ماكانت البيئه في افساد لشخصيه 
​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (8 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> هههههههههه جبلاية قرود ؟؟
> انا لا اتحامل على البنت اكثر او الولد اكثر المشكلة( مع احترامى لكل اعضاء المنتدى المباركين من بنات او اولاد ) الآن اصبح فى ازمة اخلاق سواء من جانب البنت او الولد ووهذا يعتمد على البيئة المحيطة .
> نطالب الرئيس مرسى بالتعاقد على 50 طن من ( حبوب الاخلاق ) من بتاعة فؤاد المهندس علشان الشعب المصرى يأخذها




لو علي كده انا عاوزة كم حباية نفاق وفي ناس محتاجه تاخد من حبوب الصراحه ههههههه


----------



## Strident (8 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> هههههههههه جبلاية قرود ؟؟
> انا لا اتحامل على البنت اكثر او الولد اكثر المشكلة( مع احترامى لكل اعضاء المنتدى المباركين من بنات او اولاد ) الآن اصبح فى ازمة اخلاق سواء من جانب البنت او الولد ووهذا يعتمد على البيئة المحيطة .
> نطالب الرئيس مرسى بالتعاقد على 50 طن من ( حبوب الاخلاق ) من بتاعة فؤاد المهندس علشان الشعب المصرى يأخذها



على فكرة انا معترض على نغمة أزمة الأخلاق دي...

طبعاً باتكلم عن الاوساط اللي احنا عايشين فيها....كمسيحيين حتى ع الاقل...

انا اللي مخليني مش لاقي لسه واحدة مناسبة مش ندرة الاخلاق....بس اللي فعلاً ناقص، انفتاح العقل وقوة الشخصية وكده....الحقيقة...ساعات الاخلاق بتبقى زيادة عن اللزوم كمان


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (9 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



معلش اختلف مع حضرتك بخصوص هذا النقطة .
(المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة )
يعنى سلوك اى انسان   هذا لست بالفطرة ولكن بأحتكاكه بالبيئة المحيطة من اصدقاء واسرة  هى التى تحدد سلوكه 
فأذا نشأ فى بيئة من اب و ام متدينين تدين حقيقى ولست ظاهرى ويذهبون للكنيسة سويا وتجتمع الاسرة على قراءة  الكتاب المقدس .
واذا نشأ انسان اخر اب وام لايعرفون باب الكنيسة اصلا ويخرجون من افواههم كلمات رديئة امام ابنائهم  زيادة على ذالك اصدقاء سوء فكيف يكون ؟؟

و طبعا لكل قاعدة شواذ ولكن هذا فى اغلب الحالات

معلش التعليقات اخذت منحنى اخر غير عنوان الموضوع 
ويبقى السؤال عايزة راجل بجد 
او عايزة رجل متدين بجد 
وشكرا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> معلش اختلف مع حضرتك بخصوص هذا النقطة .
> (المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة )
> يعنى سلوك اى انسان   هذا لست بالفطرة ولكن بأحتكاكه بالبيئة المحيطة من اصدقاء واسرة  هى التى تحدد سلوكه
> فأذا نشأ فى بيئة من اب و ام متدينين تدين حقيقى ولست ظاهرى ويذهبون للكنيسة سويا وتجتمع الاسرة على قراءة  الكتاب المقدس .
> ...




تمام طيب هقولك حاجه
مافي عائله مش متدينه وبيكون منها ابن او ابنه كويسه
ذي بالضبط لما يكون الاب والام جاهلين وبيكون ابنهم دكتور او مهندس
ذي مابتقول لكل قاعده ليها شواذ
بس حكايه الاصدقاء دي مش بتخرج من فتره المرهقه مش اكتر
لكن معقوله الرجل الكبير ممكن يفسد اخلاقه بسسب شله مش كويسه !!

لالا عادي خالص خد راحتك طالما الاعضاء في الموضوع حابين يتناقشوا معك

​


----------



## Strident (9 فبراير 2013)

برضو انا معترض وشايف ان نغمة ازمة الاخﻻق دي مبالغ فيها....او مش حقيقية


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> برضو انا معترض وشايف ان نغمة ازمة الاخﻻق دي مبالغ فيها....او مش حقيقية



هههههههه
طيب هقولك ياجوني
هل اخلاق شباب وبنات مصر ذي الاول ؟
علي مااعتقد نووووووو
​


----------



## Strident (9 فبراير 2013)

الأول ده اللي هو امتى؟

اصل خلي بالك...طبيعي الاخﻻق تتغير مع الوقت...

في الستينات والسبعينات كان اللي يكلم بنت وﻻ يخش سينما ده يبقى فاسق وفاجر

كمان هاسألك سؤال غريب شوية....عرفي كده كلمة الأخﻻق؟ اصل اعتقد الكﻻم هنا كله عن المظاهر....اللبس ومش عارف ايه وخﻻص....والحقيقة المشكلة اللي مقابلاني ان البنات متقيدة زيادة عن اللزوم بقيود المجتمع المصري السمجة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الأول ده اللي هو امتى؟
> 
> بقصد قبل ايامنا دي ​
> اصل خلي بالك...طبيعي الاخﻻق تتغير مع الوقت...
> ...



علي فكره انا من الصعيد عندنا القيود دي بتكون اصعب جداااااا من بحري 
لكن الاخلاق من وجهه نظري الخاصة 
بتشمل كل حاجه
اللبس الكلام التدين الاحترام الادب طبعاااا الشهامه كله كله دا بالنسبالي الاخلاق
بس انا مقتنعه جدااااا بالقيود دي وبحترمها رغم انها بتعطي حريه للاولاد اكتر من البنات 
​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الأول ده اللي هو امتى؟
> 
> اصل خلي بالك...طبيعي الاخﻻق تتغير مع الوقت...
> 
> ...


استاذى العزيز انا  لا اتحدث عن موضوع اللبس اصل من الطبيعى ان الشخص يجارى التطور او مايسمى بالموضة يعنى لايجوز عندما نجد بنت تلبس بنطلون جنس او تكلم ولد فى  الجامعة على سبيل الزمالة نقول هذا البنت عديمة الاخلاق كلا .
ولكن تجد بصورة عامة زيادة نسبة التحرش فى الشارع المصرى وزيادة معدل الجريمة فضلا الالفاظ الخارجة التى نسمعها وطبعا هذا من جانب الولد او البنت 
على فكرة انا مع الاسف اسكن فى احد احياء القاهرة الشعبية جدا جدا واجد نوعية ناس تجعلنى اقول فعلا فى ازمة اخلاق وانحراف .
من عدة سنوات حدثت واقعة فى مدرسة ثانوى بنات ان مجوعة بنات تشاجرو مع بعض بالمطاوى ( جمع مطواة ) وحدث اصابات بالغة لهم وكان سبب المشاجرة ايه ؟؟يتنافسون على ولد سواق ميكروباس 
ومش عايزنى اقول فى ازمة اخلاق ؟؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 فبراير 2013)

فعلا الرجوله مش بفرد العضلات
موضوع جميل يا بنت الكنيسه ​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> استاذى العزيز انا  لا اتحدث عن موضوع اللبس اصل من الطبيعى ان الشخص يجارى التطور او مايسمى بالموضة يعنى لايجوز عندما نجد بنت تلبس بنطلون جنس او تكلم ولد فى  الجامعة على سبيل الزمالة نقول هذا البنت عديمة الاخلاق كلا .
> ولكن تجد بصورة عامة زيادة نسبة التحرش فى الشارع المصرى وزيادة معدل الجريمة فضلا الالفاظ الخارجة التى نسمعها وطبعا هذا من جانب الولد او البنت
> على فكرة انا مع الاسف اسكن فى احد احياء القاهرة الشعبية جدا جدا واجد نوعية ناس تجعلنى اقول فعلا فى ازمة اخلاق وانحراف .
> من عدة سنوات حدثت واقعة فى مدرسة ثانوى بنات ان مجوعة بنات تشاجرو مع بعض بالمطاوى ( جمع مطواة ) وحدث اصابات بالغة لهم وكان سبب المشاجرة ايه ؟؟يتنافسون على ولد سواق ميكروباس
> ومش عايزنى اقول فى ازمة اخلاق ؟؟



بﻻش استاذي دي عشان خاطري 


- انا باتكلم عن الأوساط اللي بنشوفها....يعني بين المسيحيين...

لكن حتى في الأحياء الشعبية....مين قال ان الأخﻻق ما كانتش كده زمان؟
ممكن كانت بتحصل لكن مستخبية شوية....لكن حتى الألفاظ.....الواحد اكتشف ان معظم الشتايم والألفاظ القبيحة قديمة من أيام عبد الناصر حتى مثﻻً....


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (28 يونيو 2013)

اشكك انك عرفتيني النقط اللي اذاكرها
عشان ابقي راجل بجد

من اعلانات زمان الرائعة في التليفزيون المصري

يا ما يا ابويا
انا جاي للدنيا جاي مغمض عينيا
وهافتحها علي حدوتي مع الدنيا
امي تهنيني وابويا يلاعبني
عايزة رعاية ومسئولية وهدمة حلوة وعلام
وكنت معجبة بيك قوي لما سمعتك بتقول وبتحلف
لماما براس والدتك وتقول
الراجل مش بس بكلمته الراجل برعايته لبيته واسرته

فاكرة الاعلان دا اللي كان قبله بيجي في كليب
متكون من واحدة قاعدة علي الزراعية بتفتح الترومة
فاتعورت من حديد الحنفية فقطع جوزها اللاح حتي من كمه وربطها
وا مذيع الاعلان يردد

الراجل مش بس بكلمته الراجل برعايته لبيته واسرته

علي فاكر من غري والراجل دا بيعجبني ادائه ونبته اوي

تقبلي فائق الحترام والتقدير
الذي موضوعك به جدير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> على فكرة انا مع الاسف اسكن فى احد احياء القاهرة الشعبية جدا جدا واجد نوعية ناس تجعلنى اقول فعلا فى ازمة اخلاق وانحراف .
> من عدة سنوات حدثت واقعة فى مدرسة ثانوى بنات ان مجوعة بنات تشاجرو مع بعض بالمطاوى ( جمع مطواة ) وحدث اصابات بالغة لهم وكان سبب المشاجرة ايه ؟؟يتنافسون على ولد سواق ميكروباس
> ومش عايزنى اقول فى ازمة اخلاق ؟؟[/
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

مش موجود يا روما للأسف
ميرسى كتير ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش موجود يا روما للأسف
> ميرسى كتير ع الموضوع الرائع




^_^ داخله شمال كدا ليه يامرمر:t33:
احنا مش هنظلم الكل هو في بس نادر اليومين دول
اصل مطلوب كتير :yahoo:هههههه
نورتيني ياقلبي
ميرسي 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

لأ  هو مش موجود خالص و لا حتى نادر
لو لقيتى راجل بجد قوليلى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لأ  هو مش موجود خالص و لا حتى نادر
> لو لقيتى راجل بجد قوليلى




هههههههههههه
نفرض يعني ان لو لقيت هقولك ليه :spor22:
داانا هحتكره هههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

ههههههه كدة يا روما تستخسريه ف اوختشك
هو صحيح يعتبر طفرة ف الزمن دا بس انا اوختشك بردو
و انا اوعدك بجد لو لو يعنى لقيت راجل بجد هحتكره لنفسى طبعا يا بنتى هو حد لاقى رجالة ف الزمن دا هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2013)

*كلامك مظبوط
اشكرك على النصح والارشاد
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههه كدة يا روما تستخسريه ف اوختشكه
> هو صحيح يعتبر طفرة ف الزمن دا بس انا اوختشك بردو
> و انا اوعدك بجد لو لو يعنى لقيت راجل بجد هحتكره لنفسى طبعا يا بنتى هو حد لاقى رجالة ف الزمن دا هههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو مش حكايه ان هستخصره 
لا حببتي اصل دي عمله نادره فلازم احتغظ بيه :yahoo:
خلاص انتي اختي واحنا كبنات مالناش الا بعضينا 
بلا رجاله يعني اللي اتوكسو اخدو ايه بلانيله هههههههههه

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *كلامك مظبوط
> اشكرك على النصح والارشاد
> *



ميرسي كتيييير سموره لمرورك
ربنا يكون معاك

​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

مش لما نلاقيه الأول بعد كدا نبقا نتخانق عليه ههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش لما نلاقيه الأول بعد كدا نبقا نتخانق عليه ههههههه



ههههههههههههههه علي رأيك :smil12:​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2013)

على فكرة فيةلسةرجالة موجودة وعايشة الحمدلله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> على فكرة فيةلسةرجالة موجودة وعايشة الحمدلله


طب ماتزوقش كدا :t32:
احنا بنهزر ياوله :yahoo:
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2013)

*والله حتى لوكان على سيبل الهزار فى رجالة تستيطع تحقيق
احلام بنات كتيررررررررررررررررررررة
*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش موجود يا روما للأسف
> ميرسى كتير ع الموضوع الرائع



مش موجودة يا روما للأسف
ميرسى كتير ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لأ  هو مش موجود خالص و لا حتى نادر
> لو لقيتى راجل بجد قوليلى



لأ هى مش موجودة خالص و لا حتى نادر
لو لقيتى بنت بجد قوليلى


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

لأ موجودة يا ميلاد و اعرف بنات كتير اوى كدا 
قولى انت ع بنت مش بجد 
قولى على واحدة بس حتى


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*زى فى نظر النساء انة مفيش رجالة بجدا
وانااقول برضوبجدا مفيش نساء تستاهل  
فى نساء يعلم بيها الا ربنا 
فىنساء متعرفيشى يعنى اية انوثة اصلا
*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

ميرسى لذوء حضرتك


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*انا مش غلط  فى حضرتك انا بقول الحقيقة 
اختلاف الراى لا يفسد الود قضية 
انا بوجة كلامى عام اصلا 
زى مافية رجالة وحشين
فى نساء وحشين 
زى ما في خير فى شر
*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

طيب بس انا حسيت انك بتقصدنى انا لان انا الي قلت ان مفيش رجالة بجد و مابقاش ليهم وجود
عموما اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*انا لا اقصد حضرتك برضو راجعى كلامى قولت
بكلامى بوجة عااااااااااام
ويبقى برضومفيش نساء تعرف معنى الانوثة اصلا

اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

خلاص حصل خير بجد مفيش اي مشكلة


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خلاص حصل خير بجد مفيش اي مشكلة


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لتفهمك و اتمنى ماتكونش اتضايقت منى 
ربنا معاك


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> شكرا لتفهمك و اتمنى ماتكونش اتضايقت منى
> ربنا معاك


*لاابدا انا مش اضقيت منك
ابدا احترام فقط لى صاحب الموضوع
عشان مش نطول الكلام  فى الموضوع بتاعو
الكلام  فى التقيم وحصل خير 
الرب يباركك ويحافظ عليكى*


----------



## خادمة يسوع (7 يوليو 2013)

اهم شي بالرجل لازم يكون صادق بمشاعره ناحيتي ومايخبيش شي علي 
اشكرك اختي على الموضوع القيم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2013)

هناء المهيرات قال:


> اهم شي بالرجل لازم يكون صادق بمشاعره ناحيتي ومايخبيش شي علي
> اشكرك اختي على الموضوع القيم




عندك حق حببتي
وميرسي كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يكون معاكي 
​


----------

